
Show HN: Lock as a Service - dshields1
https://www.lockasaservice.com
======
tony-allan
I love simple idea's like this!

Two things would be useful here.

1\. Dynamic update (WebSocket or SSE) 2\. An API

~~~
dshields1
Thanks! I'll look into doing dynamic update. There is an API for this, I'll
add some docs to the site on how to call it.

------
stephenr
We’re one step closer to `println` as a service.

